# Show off your dog's winter wear!!



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

It is DANG cold in upstate NY right now. We might be getting snow tomorrow. I never thought I'd be someone who dresses her dog, but his little wiener self is so close to the ground that his belly touches the ice cold ground when he squats to wee... so I crocheted him a sweater!! He hated HATED his sweater last year. This year he seems cool with it! Maybe even likes it (he hates being cold! He's BFFs with the space heater)! My friend bought some patterns to sew him some outerwear, but this one I just crocheted free-hand. 










I think he looks like a frat boy!









This was last winter's sweater. I'll have to take a picture of him next to it this year to show his growth. 









What's in your dog's winter wardrobe?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

You did a great job! He looks great in his sweater!


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

How cute. I wish i would have a reason to dress up my dogs...


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

Ruffwear climate changer!


----------



## minnesnowta (Sep 30, 2012)

Awwww he looks so spiffy in his sweater! Cooper has a permanent sweater and seems to be hot a majorty of the time, so no sweater for him


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

beretw said:


> Ruffwear climate changer!


I love it!! It looks like he's going to go surfing!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Remmy, Monty and Kiska in their winter sweaters. Haven't needed them this year, yet.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Eddee ... Just his sweater ... haven't had to use the real coat yet.










Blu Boy .... just his sweater too! ....










Two matching sweaters for them ...










Abbylynn doesn't need one as she has a good undercoat. New little Leah doesn't have one yet ... I need to get one or make one ... she has no undercoat either.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Love our Chilly Dogs coat! ♥ Time to think about getting one for Livia now.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> New little Leah doesn't have one yet ... I need to get one or make one ... she has no undercoat either.


Whatever you do it'd better be pink and frilly!!


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Loki Love said:


> Love our Chilly Dogs coat! ♥ Time to think about getting one for Livia now.


Very handsome!! Makes me want to sing the Scooby Doo theme song.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Hambonez said:


> Whatever you do it'd better be pink and frilly!!


Hehehe! You bet it will be! Lol! I also want to let her top knot grow out really long when she gets her adult coat .... and tie it back with a ribbon! (I have really lost my mind! Lol!)


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Crystal has a few coats:


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I've posted all of these before, but:













































OKay, it's not a coat, or even dog-wear, but she's strangely fond of that thing.

I am one of those people, though. They've got jammies (with back legs), sweaters, coats, and t-shirts. I don't actually DRESS them unless they're cold, but I like collecting the things.)


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

Given the chilly temperatures I tell myself it's a necessity  so when it's chilly:











and when it's very chilly (I've used this pic before - just love his grumpy look):


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Winter wear is harnesses!









Green one is the adjustable urban trail harness from Alpine Outfitters. Purple is an X-back from Black Ice.


----------



## Two Leashes (Jun 5, 2010)

All three of mine are nudists, except for this one... he sometimes wears Pawz depending on the salt content if we walk in town and if I've trimmed his flipper feet to avoid snowballs collecting.









The other two, as I said, nudists.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Leah's very first sweater.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Leah's very first sweater.


She is such a sweetie! She's gonna be spoiled gross!


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

Two Leashes said:


> All three of mine are nudists, except for this one... he sometimes wears Pawz depending on the salt content if we walk in town and if I've trimmed his flipper feet to avoid snowballs collecting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have a chocolate lab...i'm jaleous! i love love love chocolate labs...


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

This is what Susie is "wearing" today.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

My foster, Gotty, a staffy, gets very cold in the Canadian winter! So we bought this from my store. The brand is called Canada Pooch. It's a local brand that basically makes winter gear for dogs of all sizes.


----------



## jax's_mommy (Oct 13, 2012)

Jax's new winter sweater


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

Kyllobernese said:


> This is what Susie is "wearing" today.


looks good


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## PaddingtonandMe (Oct 17, 2012)

Paddy's winter wear.

Fleece jacket:

















Full walking gear including the reflective water resistant snap-in windbreaker that i always use because i walk him at night and in rain:


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

will have to take other pics lol, I dont think he even has this sweater anymore!


----------



## HicktownJuliet (Aug 26, 2012)

This is Sandys first sweater, but she out grew it now.  










This is Williams scarf and toque set! I don't have a picture with his jackets on.


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

Our weather just took a turn for the nasty kind of cold, so off to the store we went! Bought a new insulated coat that I layer over his RW fleece. I love it, extra insulation and gives more coverage on his arms!


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

I put this in another thread already, sorry... but here's Biscuit's new jacket. It's not really insulated, but waterproof and lined with fleece. She's pretty furry but absorbent, so I wanted to get something to keep her slightly dryer in cold rain. I like this so far - it even has a cute monogram (by the tail)! My only complaint is that it has a harness slot, but the oddly large ring on the Comfortflex harness doesn't fit through the slot. No big deal. From Land's End.


Untitled by Hamandeggs23, on Flickr


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

PaddingtonandMe said:


> Paddy's winter wear.


That is some impressive walking gear!! Paddy must be so toasty!



Miss Bugs said:


> will have to take other pics lol, I dont think he even has this sweater anymore!


The look on his face is great! I can't imagine getting Hamilton to wear booties. He's a little sensitive about his feet.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Kabota's new fleece:










He just wants you to know, he's:


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Last year Jare sent me a hilarious full snow suit for Jonas and this thread is reminding me I owe her a photo of the suffering that happens when he has to put it on.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Sydney loves her jacket, because she hates the cold so much. I plan on getting her a couple more soon before it gets too cold!


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

We got Mumble last December. I watched to see if he shivered before I bought him a coat. He never did, but we had a VERY mild winter last year. This year might be different.

However, we did get him a 'hoodie' for Halloween, so I think that counts.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

It's batdog!

Kabota didn't have a coat last year, we didn't need it. Looks like this year might be a normal PA winter, though. Blech!


----------



## themilofoundation (Nov 5, 2012)

omg they r georgous!


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

Our indoor winterwear. AKA Ewok-Garp.


----------



## PaddingtonandMe (Oct 17, 2012)

Paddy also now has a second coat for when he pees on his red one (which happens alot) . This one will match the color of his sheepskin booties he is getting. Im a big Supernatural fan, and this fleece lined water resistant trench coat reminds me of the trenchcoat my favorite character Castiel wears. And it still has a reflector on it as well. I like the coats with reflectors.









Side








Front








Back


----------



## Pippa's Mom (Nov 17, 2012)

My mum is making Pips a sweater as an early Christmas gift. Unfortunately since she's a pug and so young so close to winter we ardently likely to get her anything significant yet. Probably the most she will be outside this winter is MAYBE to romp with my boyfriends cousins dog in a couple months.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

My friend and I made Hammie a new reversible winter coat today! It's fleece on one side and flannel on the other; nice and toasty! He's been shivering outside in the snow (but sometimes wants to jump around in it anyway), so hopefully this will help!


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

We never did end up getting Livia a Chilly Dogs coat.. (can't remember the brand off hand) but it suits her and keeps her warm (and doesn't keep her from having fun!)


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Downtown romp a few weeks ago. Still waiting to get him some boots for the snow!


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> Downtown romp a few weeks ago. Still waiting to get him some boots for the snow!


Very handsome! My friend bought Hamilton some boots, but they were too big, and the pet store didn't have a smaller size! (She exchanged them for a bunch of toys instead. She spoils him silly!)


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Hambonez said:


> Very handsome! My friend bought Hamilton some boots, but they were too big, and the pet store didn't have a smaller size! (She exchanged them for a bunch of toys instead. She spoils him silly!)


I will surely need to try them on before I buy; Just waiting until he NEEDS them (too much snow for him to function!) to buy them, because money's tight right now. There are a few stores around that carry a few different brand boots, so we need to go try them out. If they don't work, they are definitely getting returned! Haha. The dogs already got their christmas presents, they won't need any more for a few months.


----------



## floWerjen0 (Jan 2, 2013)

OMG, this is so very cute, love it! )


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Not frilly ... but pink! Lol!


----------



## floWerjen0 (Jan 2, 2013)

Cutie, cutie, and one more time, cutie  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Not frilly ... but pink! Lol!


Adorable in Argyle!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Hambonez said:


> Adorable in Argyle!!


Thank you!


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

Mumble was shivering for the first time the other night (last winter was very mild). So I tried looking for a coat for him. But he's kind of a weird shape, so it's hard to find one that fits.

Also, it seems like most dog coats completely ignore the type of equipment that boy dogs have. I would finally find one that fit, and I would check out his undercarriage to realize that he would pee all over it. -_- I'm mostly looking at horse-blanket types, and the belly strap always lands immediately in the line of fire. What is the deal?

Now I'm trying to find some sewing patterns. :b


----------



## Marita (Dec 6, 2012)

This is Buster with his green jacket. He is having fun sledding with my daughter!


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

Kenda is a nudist; she doesn't like to wear anything but sometimes it's necessary. We spend a lot of time in the backcountry, hiking, trail running, backpacking and generally hooning around.

1. Hunting Season: this outfit says "O HAI I'M NOT A DEER" like none other










2. Will we be spending all day in the cold & damp on one of my harebrained plans to connect Trail A with Creek B? Here Kenda models a Columbia softshell jacket in electric blue.


----------



## PaddingtonandMe (Oct 17, 2012)

Avery said:


> Mumble was shivering for the first time the other night (last winter was very mild). So I tried looking for a coat for him. But he's kind of a weird shape, so it's hard to find one that fits.
> 
> Also, it seems like most dog coats completely ignore the type of equipment that boy dogs have. I would finally find one that fit, and I would check out his undercarriage to realize that he would pee all over it. -_- I'm mostly looking at horse-blanket types, and the belly strap always lands immediately in the line of fire. What is the deal?
> 
> Now I'm trying to find some sewing patterns. :b


When i get the sweaters with like the velcro or buttons and it completely covers their belly underneath i take up the last button or velcro patch or whatever and hem it up out of way underneath. They really should take that into account though, it would save us consumers so much time!

I got my dog booties finally after Christmas. Now it hasnt snowed here since. Once it finally does i will have pics of him ready to use them!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Avery said:


> Mumble was shivering for the first time the other night (last winter was very mild). So I tried looking for a coat for him. But he's kind of a weird shape, so it's hard to find one that fits.
> 
> Also, it seems like most dog coats completely ignore the type of equipment that boy dogs have. I would finally find one that fit, and I would check out his undercarriage to realize that he would pee all over it. -_- I'm mostly looking at horse-blanket types, and the belly strap always lands immediately in the line of fire. What is the deal?
> 
> Now I'm trying to find some sewing patterns. :b


That's why I got the fleece. The front ends at the ribs and then curves up to the back which ends at his tail. This design leaves plenty of room for his "equipment". His raincoat had a strap that was right in front of his penis, so he peed on it every single time. I threw it away.


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

beretw said:


> Our indoor winterwear. AKA Ewok-Garp.


I see your Ewok and raise you a wooly caterpillar. 
=









And Sydney's outside outfit. It soothes the ******* in me lol


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Chester and his Ruffwear coat which he only wears when the weather is absolutely miserable like sleeting and windy. He loves the cold so long as its sunny and dry and he can keep moving. 

And foster Frankie's idea of good winter wear...


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

A in one of her sweaters


----------

